#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Φυσική δόμηση με κλωστική κάνναβη (ασβεστοκάνναβη)

## seismic

ΛΑΜΠΡΟ TO ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΛΩΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΝΝΑΒΗ (ΑΣΒΕΣΤΟΚΑΝΝΑΒΗ). 

Για 4 ώρες από τη μία πλευρά ήταν εκτεθειμένη σε θερμοκρασία 650 ℃ και μόνο 2 ℃ πέρασαν από την άλλη πλευρά, χωρίς τη παραμικρή καταστροφή.

Δεν έχει όριο λήξης και είναι πλήρως βιωδιασπώμενη! 

Το 2016 θα είναι η χρονιά της Κλωστικής Κάνναβης για την Ελλάδα, μιας και έχει υπογραφεί η ΚΥΑ. Μένει η υπογραφή από το Υπ. Δικαιοσύνης και η έκδοση του ΦΕΚ. Σύντομα τα πρώτα σπίτια από Ασβεστοκάνναβη στην Ελλάδα θα είναι γεγονός.

Φυσική Δόμηση στην Ελλάδα
 Προβολή αποσπασμάτων εκδήλωσης Σ. Κούλογλου στις Βρυξέλλες για την κλωστική και θεραπευτική κάνναβη http://stelioskouloglou.gr/2016/03/3...tikothtas-koa/
*Το πρώτο σπίτι κάνναβης είναι γεγονός*

http://www.eletech.gr/first-hemp-house/

----------

